# self-sagged Blue Ridge Parkway ride



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

A couple friends and I have decided to do a self supported 4 or 5 day ride on the Blue Ridge Parkway. But...we have no idea of where to start? Where to go? etc... There are several books out there on the subject, which, I'm sure we'll buy but for now, looking for any input from the board. 

The plan is to do the ride next Sept/Oct. sound good?? We all live in the Cincinnati, Ohio area so we are looking for the nearest point to start? Any suggestions?? We will camp along the way with (hopefully) one of the wives volunteering to sag us along the way. 

Anyone done this sort of ride??

Thanks. Paul


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

IMO, I would do mid-late September. By October, you will be dodging a gazillion "leaf peepers".

The terminus(i) of the Parkway are Cherokee, NC (across the mountain from Gatlinburg, TN, and Charlottesville (or there abouts), VA, so where you start/finish is totally up to you and how close you want to be to Cincy when you complete the ride. The parkway is about 470 miles long, so you can do the math. Most of the grades are gradual(single digit grades), since the road is ostensibly along the mountain "tops".


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

That's how I've done the length of the Parkway, with sag support. It's possible to ride the length in 5 days though it makes for long days on the bike. I agree that Sept. is better than Oct. both for traffic and weather. It's been pretty cold up there recently. I think the week after Labor Day is perfect, around mid Sept. seems best. 

I live near the southern end of the Parkway so I am partial to riding down here. The difference is at this end the climbs are generally longer and higher with little or no flat. Whereas the northern and central sections have shorter climbs and more rolling sections, with the exception of the climb out of the James River which is long. It's all good though and as a general rule you will be either climbing at 6-8 mph or decending at 30-40 mph. There is very little in between.

As far as camping, there are campgrounds evenly spaced along the Parkway. Showers are not available at most. On one trip, I stayed at Peaks of Otter Lodge, a hotel in Fancy Gap, Va. and the Pisgah Inn lodge while camping the other nights. My wife appreciated the shower, bed and meals in a restaurant(as did I).

There are many ways to ride the BRP. Let me know if you have any other specific questions.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Thanks*



BikeWNC said:


> That's how I've done the length of the Parkway, with sag support. It's possible to ride the length in 5 days though it makes for long days on the bike. I agree that Sept. is better than Oct. both for traffic and weather. It's been pretty cold up there recently. I think the week after Labor Day is perfect, around mid Sept. seems best.
> 
> I live near the southern end of the Parkway so I am partial to riding down here. The difference is at this end the climbs are generally longer and higher with little or no flat. Whereas the northern and central sections have shorter climbs and more rolling sections, with the exception of the climb out of the James River which is long. It's all good though and as a general rule you will be either climbing at 6-8 mph or decending at 30-40 mph. There is very little in between.
> 
> ...


Obviously, we are in the very early stages of planning. No showers, huh?? I think I'll sleep in my own tent..alone. We were planning a 4 day trip with no expectations to ride the entire length. Just an excuse for a bunch of guys to go camping and cycling....OK...some beer may be involved.

If we come up with any further questions, I'll post . Thanks. Paul


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*Brp*

Paul,

There are a couple of things to consider on the Parkway ride:

1. Mt. Mitchell - Highest elevation East of the Rockies. Don't miss it. Camping available near the summit (limited sites, best chance on weekdays).

2. If you want to incorporate a classic ride you may wish to sign up for Bridge to Bridge, held the 3rd Sunday of September every year. It's a century that starts in Lenoir and finishes at the top of Grandfather Mountain (this is the only time they allow bikes on Grandfather). The Linn Cove Viaduct (on the Parkway) is a particularly beautiful stretch of riding.

I've not ridden the sections near Cherokee, but have driven the Parkway there. It's certainly pretty and looks to be relatively challenging by Parkway standards. 

Have fun planning and then riding!
Greg


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

A friend of mine (also named Paul) has done the entire parkway self supported the last three springs. He has a small website about it http://members.cox.net/blueridgecyclist/.

His email address is at the bottom of his web page. He is a very nice guy and I'm sure he would offer some advice but you might have to ask specific questions. He tends not to just ramble like I can.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

I rode a section of the BRP yesterday and post the pictures in this thread.

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=246246

Hope that helps to whet your appetite.


----------



## wncbiker (Feb 18, 2005)

*Great Photos!*

Great Photos!, yesterday morning, I was riding just north of you. We did a nice out & back ride up Highway 215 from the Lake Logan area to the Parkway at Beech Gap. What a differents the sun & shadows will make on the temps. & snow cover.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

I did the loop from the Parkway to 276 and back up 215 3 times in the past few weeks before it got too cold up there. 215 is one of my favorite roads to ride. Sometimes I don't see a single car above Lake Logan. I'm sure your ride yesterday was as nice as mine.


----------



## wncbiker (Feb 18, 2005)

*It's all Good*

When you live in Haywood County, anyway you go, all the rides are good!


----------



## FASTJAW70 (Oct 27, 2006)

VinPaysDoc said:


> Paul,
> 
> There are a couple of things to consider on the Parkway ride:
> 
> ...



If you want to do the bridge but dont want to do the 100mi there is a 80 mi the same day. id recomend this if you were going to be riding the parkway (dependig on your stregnth)


----------



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

Get a copy of Charlie and Elizabeth Skinner's Blue Ridge Parkway cycling guide. It has the info you need, including elevation profiles and listings of facilities at each Parkway exit ramp.

I live in the Boone area. The stretch of the Parkway from US 421 north into Virginia is some very nice riding.


----------

